# Fabrice Muamba - BWFC - Heart attack.....



## Clonex (Mar 17, 2012)

Today i was watching my beloved Bolton Wanderers play Spurs in the Quarter final of the F.A cup,
Bolton was the first town i lived at in England, i have supported them for 10years or so,
We are not a big club and every year fight to remain in the top flight division of the English game despite our low budget ,
We are again in a dog fight to stay up this year with 10 games remaining ,
Reaching the later stages of the F.A cup is a bonus to our normally dissapointed fans,
We were doing well in the game against high flying spurs , the score was 1-1 and i believe we had the upper hand,
Then to my horror , in the 41st minute Fabrice Muamba 23, collapsed face first on the deck for no apparent reason,
It was horrific , medics pumping at his chest cpr , the other players were obviously distraught ,
The game was abandoned instantly as Fabrice was rushed to hospital,
He is in intensive care , critically ill after suffering from a heart attack,
This sickened me to my belly,
I have not felt this bad since the Death of Marco Simonchelli at a Moto Gp race in 2011,


[video=youtube;hEFyuOQDn9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEFyuOQDn9M[/video]
Be brave Fabrice , 
Good luck


----------



## BA142 (Mar 17, 2012)

I heard he was in stable condition now

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/football/893449-boltons-fabrice-muamba-in-stable-condition-after-collapsing-during-game

but there are conflicting reports...I don't know what to believe. Hope he can pull through and make a full recovery.


----------



## Clonex (Mar 17, 2012)

BA142 said:


> I heard he was in stable condition now
> 
> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/football/893449-boltons-fabrice-muamba-in-stable-condition-after-collapsing-during-game
> 
> but there are conflicting reports...I don't know what to believe. Hope he can pull through and make a full recovery.


Likes this ^^^

Yeah the BBC are reporting in intensive care , stable but critical...
Even if he never plays again , let's hope he's ok...


----------



## BA142 (Mar 17, 2012)

It always freaks me out to see these guys in peak physical condition go down...medicine has came a long ways though, hope they can diagnose the problem and fix it (assuming he had an underlying heart condition..)

Best wishes to Fabrice and his family


----------



## Clonex (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah it's shocking ,
23 years old and a fit and healthy midfielder ,
you just don't expect it , makes it all the more surprising .....


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 19, 2012)

Awful, awful, awful...
I couldn't believe my eyes & ears when I watched MOTD on Saturday evening.

Really hope he gets better soon.. apparently he is improving & his heart is working without
medication now (as of a couple of hours ago)


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 19, 2012)

It's strange how many young people have been going into cardiac arrest and having heart attacks lately. High school kids, college kids, people in their early 20's. Fucking weird.


----------



## Clonex (Mar 19, 2012)

He is moving his arms and legs now and his heart is beating without medication ,
He has also spoken to Kevin Davies (team mate)
Great news!!


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 19, 2012)

Clonex said:


> He is moving his arms and legs now and his heart is beating without medication ,
> He has also spoken to Kevin Davies (team mate)
> Great news!!


Yes great news just heard about K.Davies from my bro.. C'mon Muamba!


----------

